# Limitless RDA?



## Gizmo (28/7/16)




----------



## Feliks Karp (28/7/16)

Is this some kind of fuchai version of their RDA? Usually comes packaged like this:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## skola (28/7/16)

@The eCigStore has been having it!! Sold out now..


----------



## Caramia (28/7/16)

skola said:


> @The eCigStore has been having it!! Sold out now..
> 
> View attachment 62035


I saw that one yesterday, and now have serious FOMO, it just looks delish!
Got the RDTA Plus though, and loving it so far

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola (28/7/16)

Caramia said:


> I saw that one yesterday, and now have serious FOMO, it just looks delish!
> Got the RDTA Plus though, and loving it so far


It does look fantastic! The engraved bandanna design is so detailed. These ones change colour when they heat up if I am not mistaken.


----------



## Caramia (28/7/16)

skola said:


> It does look fantastic! The engraved bandanna design is so detailed. These ones change colour when they heat up if I am not mistaken.


Like Whaaaaaaaat? Seriaas? Now I have to have one!


----------



## Feliks Karp (28/7/16)

Caramia said:


> Like Whaaaaaaaat? Seriaas? Now I have to have one!






This one is the best colour change 

The red one actually goes a milky red it's not as stark as this one.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Caramia (28/7/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> View attachment 62038
> 
> 
> This one is the best colour change
> ...


Aaaaw Wêna!


----------



## Feliks Karp (28/7/16)

Caramia said:


> Aaaaw Wêna!




My top favourite has to be the cobra though, no colour change but check those sparkles 



​Here's a video of the colour changing ones for anyone interested:

​

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia (28/7/16)

I NEED all of them!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

